# Kaspersky Internet Security oder Kaspersky Antivirus kaufen ?



## _Hercules_ (12. März 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mir nen neuen PC gekauft und brauch nun auch nen gutes Anti Viren Proggi jetzt hab mir das Kapsersky ausgesucht da ich das schon getestet hab und es sehr gut ist,jetzt wollt ich mal fragen,soll ich Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 nehmen,braucht man das oder reicht das Kaspersky Anti Virus 2009 ?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 

MfG
Hercules


----------



## fenguri (12. März 2009)

Also mit Kapersky habe jetzt noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt aber vielleicht moechtest du Dir ja mal McAfee anschauen. Bis jetzt, ca 3 Jahre, hatte ich noch keinerlei Probleme, ne Test Version findest du auf der Hersteller Seite.

Was Anti-Virus oder Internet Security angeht, da wuerde ich Persoenlich zu der Internet Security greifen. Da hast du dann ja in der Regel ein komplett Paket, also Mal.- und Spyware remover etc.

mfg Fenguri


----------



## ForgottenRealm (12. März 2009)

Ich werf, wie immer, das Norton Internet Security 2009 mal in den virtuellen Raum 

Sehr geile Software, einfache Bedienoberfläche - was man von den meisten anderen Programmen nicht sagen kann.

Davon abgesehen;

Ob du nun eine Komplett-Suite oder nur Anti Virus brauchst, hängt davon ab, was du mit dem PC machst. Wenn du nur spielst und gelegendlich im Internet surfst, reicht ein einfacher Virenscanner (z.B. Norton Anti Virus kompakt 2009, gibts für unter 10€). Wenn du allerdings noch eMails empfängst/verschickst (Outlook oder sonstige Programme) und viel im Internet unterwegs bist, würde ich zu einer Komplett-Suite raten.


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

Ich benutze Bifdefender das hat sogar einen Game Modus, habs mir nach dem PCGH Antiviren Programm Test zugelegt.



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Ich werf, wie immer, das Norton Internet Security 2009 mal in den virtuellen Raum
> 
> Sehr geile Software, einfache Bedienoberfläche - was man von den meisten anderen Programmen nicht sagen kann.


Ja frisst aber auch Ressourcen wie kein anderes Ativirenprogramm.


----------



## _Hercules_ (12. März 2009)

ok,das wars auch schon,danke euch


----------



## ForgottenRealm (12. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich benutze Bifdefender das hat sogar einen Game Modus, habs mir nach dem PCGH Antiviren Programm Test zugelegt.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ja frisst aber auch Ressourcen wie kein anderes Ativirenprogramm.


 

Der Punkt "frisst Ressourcen ..." wird immer gerne benutzt um zu sagen "Norton ist müll, braucht zuviel ... ", fakt ist aber, dass aktuelle PCs mehr als genug Arbeitsspeicher und CPU Power haben, als das man dort irgend einen Unterschiedbemerkt.

Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob ein Anti-Virenprogramm jetzt 50 oder 100 MB Arbeitsspeicher braucht, wenn im Hintergrund teilweise Programme laufen die zusammen fast 500 MB benötigen ? 

Beispiele; Adobe Autoupdate, Java Autoupdate, ICQ, Skype, Open Office Autorun, Windows Defender, diverse Maus/Tastatur Programme, Grafikkartentools und sonstige Programme, die bei nahezu jedem PC im Autostart liegen.

Da fällt ein Virenscanner, der 50 MB mehr braucht als andere, in einem PC mit 2-4 GB Ram, nicht wirklich auf 

Wie auch beim letzten Test von PCGH im Heft zu sehen war, wirken sich die Virenscanner kaum bis gar nicht auf die Spieleleistung aus und ob ein PC jetzt 10 Sekunden länger braucht zum hochfahren oder nicht, ist eigendlich egal ...


----------



## IcecreammaN (12. März 2009)

btw ist das neue Norton nicht mehr so langsam wie früher, im Gegenteil...mittlerweile ist es schneller als viele andere und auch Ressourcensparender...

bzgl. Kaspersky - die Internet Security ist sehr gut...liegt aber gleichauf mit Norton


----------



## Brubbel (12. März 2009)

Was Norton betrifft, kann ich ForgottenRealm und IcecreammaN nur zustimmen. Ganz früher war Norton ein ressourcenfressendes Programm, aber trotzdem eines der besten!
Heute gehört es nicht mehr zu den Schutzprogrammen, die am meisten Ressourcen benötigen. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Und Norton ist immer noch eines der sichersten Schutzprogramme, und in der Bedienung und Verständlichkeit sehr zu empfehlen.

Von Kaspersky kann ich persönlich eher abraten. Ein gutes Schutzprogramm, aber bei Internet Security laufend am nerven, mit Meldungen.

Ob IS oder nur Antivirus, ist eine Einstellungsfrage. Ich hatte bisher immer IS, wobei ich jetzt aber einen Router hab, und überlege, nur noch mit Antivirus zu schützen.


----------



## Bruce112 (12. März 2009)

Hab selber Internet security 2009 (kaspersky)
bin zufrieden könnte aber besser sein .

automatisch Update funz.manchmal nicht mußt du selber anklicken .

zu den top 5 sicherheit packeten ist kaspersky schon einiges langsam (ressourcen fresser ) 

wenn  du kaufst dann schon lieber  security .

Norton 
Avira 
G data  

kommt auch natürlich an wieviel man geld ausgeben will !


----------



## Stranger (12. März 2009)

Die Frage lautete : Kaspersky Anti Virus oder Kaspersky Security Suite !

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Suite empfehlen da alles optimal aufeinander abgestimmt ist und sie einen sehr guten "Automatik" und "Profi-Modus" hat.

Gibt es bei diversen Onlineshops schon SEHR günstig.. 

Gruß Stranger


----------



## _Hercules_ (12. März 2009)

Danke nochmal,ich entscheide mich zwischen Kaspersky und G Data 

MfG
Hercules


----------

